# XMMS is weg - O.o - und wer weckt mich Morgens ?

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute,

Naja schade das xmms aus dem Portage muss ich mag den echt, und ich denk da bin ich nicht der einzige. (Das war für mich beim harten Umstieg von Windows auf Linux das einzige was ich kannte und was mir vertraut war  :Smile:   winamp --> Xmms )

Nunja unter winamp und unter xmms gab es jeweils ein cooles plugin das ich gerne benutzt hab. Ein Alarm, oder Weck-plugin.

In Gentoo net sich das packet  "xmms-alarm"

Das funktioniert ganz simpel es startet den player (zb mit fade in) um ne bestimte Zeit. Der unter Linux Konte sogar wochentage unterscheiden und lies mich somit an einem Samstag oder Sontag  in ruhe ^^.

Und das soll es gewesen sein ?  :Sad:  kein Xmms mehr ? 

naja ich bin bereit für was Neues, hab Amarok getestet und bin einigermasen zufrieden. Naja Bis auf die Weckfunktion. 

--> Kennt wer eine solche Alarm funktion für Amarok?  vieleicht ein Plugin ?

ich hoffe auf Hilfe, und sag schonmal danke  :Smile: 

Grüsse

Black

----------

## Roller

Man kann bei Amarok eine Weckfunktion über die Skriptverwaltung nachinstallieren.

----------

## Fugee47

nur weils hardmasked is, heisst das ja noch lange nicht das du auf den xmms verzichten musst !!!

ganz zur not ziehste dir halt den sourcecode und compilierst es dir selber .......

----------

## deejay

Moin, moin,

das xmms aus Portage raus ist, heisst doch nicht, dass man es nicht mehr verwenden kann, oder?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## chrib

Man kann es natürlich auch auf die altmodische Art und Weise machen und einen Radiowecker nehmen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Man kann es natürlich auch auf die altmodische Art und Weise machen und einen Radiowecker nehmen. 

 

Dann wohne lieber nicht in meiner Gegend, da wird Dir schon am Morgen schlecht von dem "HappyHippo alles lustig"-Gefasel, dem besten der 80er, 90er, 2000er und komischen Gewinnspielen. Ich habe mein Radio deswegen abgemeldet.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## chrib

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Man kann es natürlich auch auf die altmodische Art und Weise machen und einen Radiowecker nehmen.  
> 
> Dann wohne lieber nicht in meiner Gegend, da wird Dir schon am Morgen schlecht von dem "HappyHippo alles lustig"-Gefasel, dem besten der 80er, 90er, 2000er und komischen Gewinnspielen. Ich habe mein Radio deswegen abgemeldet.  

 

Deshalb hab ich mein Radio auf WDR3 eingestellt, da wird den ganzen Tag über klassische Musik gespielt und kein nervendes Gefasel eines Moderators. Wird es zwar nicht in jedem Teil Deutschlands geben, aber ich schätze dass andere öffentliche Rundfunkanstalten auch so ein Alternativprogramm anbieten.

----------

## misterjack

Bei mir haut ne Zeitschaltuhr die Endstufe an  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

Es gibt für audacious (ein fork von beep-media-player welcher wiederum ein fork von xmms war) schon einen port von xmms-alarm.

genaueres kannst du in diesem Forum Thread nachlesen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510532-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

----------

## Terrere

oehm, Hi

Sich wecken lassen, ueberlass das doch Cron. (Und deiner script-Faehigkeiten)

 :Smile: 

gruss

----------

## b3cks

Wie wäre es mit einem Wecker oder alternativ dem Handy?

Oder ist das nicht l33t genug, damit die Leute einen für ganz freakig/bescheuert halten?

<meinjanur>  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ich finde das hat was... Wecker nervt unendlich und es soll ja auch Leute geben, die kein Handy haben (zumal die Tonqualität der Handys ohnehin nicht gerade berauschend ist)... Da ist es doch herrlich, wenn man von seiner Lieblingsmusik geweckt wird. Natürlich richtig laut, sonst pennt man gleich wieder ein... Einfach ausschlafen können ist natürlich trotzdem besser...  :Wink: 

Und ja, das Radioprogramm ist in der Regel wirklich Mist: Musikalischer Einheitsbrei, Werbeterror und immer dieses sinnlose Gejubel: "Juhu, es ist zwar mitten in der Nacht, ich bin aber trotzdem hellwach und wahnsinnig witzig..."  :Rolling Eyes: 

Zum Thema: Wie schon von Terrere vorgeschlagen, ist cron wohl die beste Lösung, das ist nämlich genau für solche Dinge gedacht.

----------

## doedel

amarok lässt sich per dcop steuern. einfach einen cronjob auf 

```

dcop amarok player play

bzw 

dcop amarok player stop

```

legen.

----------

## Terrere

Hi

fuer Puristen hat die tcsh den scheduler:

(geht nur, wen du die tcsh nicht beendest. :Wink: 

```
sched 01:22 echo hehe, gleich wirste wach.

sched 01:23 mplayer http://81.173.3.25:80
```

Jobs auflisten:

```
sched
```

einen Eintrag evtl. entfernen:

```
sched -Nummer des Jobs
```

have fun, und Gruss.

----------

## energyman76b

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Man kann es natürlich auch auf die altmodische Art und Weise machen und einen Radiowecker nehmen.  
> 
> Dann wohne lieber nicht in meiner Gegend, da wird Dir schon am Morgen schlecht von dem "HappyHippo alles lustig"-Gefasel, dem besten der 80er, 90er, 2000er und komischen Gewinnspielen. Ich habe mein Radio deswegen abgemeldet.  

 

Früher hatte ich meinen Radiowecker auf einen Sender mit Volksmusik und Schlager gestellt. Ich finde Volksmusik und Schlager abscheulich. Unerträglich. Es sollte verboten werden. Abartig.

Der Vorteil, es war unmöglich zu verschlafen. Diese widerwärtige Musik hat mich selbst aus dem tiefsten Alkoholkoma gerissen.

----------

## mastacloak

Außerdem gibt's noch at - execute commands at a later time (Gentoo packages: at)

Allerdings wundert mich jetzt nicht mehr, dass der Stromverbrauch pro Kopf in Deutschland weiter massiv wächst. Ich schätze mal, dass Dein Rechner bestimmt mehrere Watt Leistung aufnimmt, in welchem Schlafmodus auch immer. Wenn Dein Rechner wirklich nur als Wecker fungiert, ist das definitiv zu viel!

Ich trenne meinen Rechner im hart vom Stromnetz, sodass kein Gerät mehr Strom ziehen kann und ansonsten hab ich eine Anlage, die einen eingebauten Timer besitzt. Neben einem normalen Wecker ist die Anlage das einzige Gerät was auf Standby läuft.

Grüße

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Nabend!

Ähmm kurze Frage. Warum ist xmms nicht mehr in Portage drinn ? Hab ich was verpaßt??  :Confused:   :Sad:  xmms ist son schöner kleiner player.

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## Terrere

@mastacloak

Vorbildlich deine Einstellung. 

Ironie an

Ich war kuerzlich bei einem Computerhaendler, der gerade eine Kundin "umworb".

Was vernahm ich da ?, sie will etwas Internet, Mail, mehr nicht. Das sie jetzt

nen schnelleren, besserer Comp als ich hatt, stoert mich nicht. Aber "dort"

wird Leistung "verbraten". Und komm ja nicht mit 600 Mhz reichen,

den dann gefaehrdest Arbeitsplaetze, die Entwicklung wuerde stehenbleiben, etc.

Ironie aus

Also, wer sparrt sonst noch Strom ?

kritischer Gruss

----------

## energyman76b

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> @mastacloak
> 
> Vorbildlich deine Einstellung. 
> 
> Ironie an
> ...

 

ich, wenn ich gerade keine Leistung brauche: c'n'q powersave governor. 

Wenn der Rechner runtergefahren wurde, wird an der Steckerleiste abgeschaltet. So zieht er auch keinen Strom (der Monitor dann auch nicht). Zusammen mit 'on on powerloss', ist das sehr bequem. Steckerleiste anschalten, Rechner bootet....

Lichter in Zimmern in denen keiner ist: aus.

----------

## tost

Oder einfach Bewegungsmelder, die automatisch das Licht anschalten und nach kurzer Zeit wieder aus  :Wink: 

Nur ist das ja kein Stromsparthread und wenn ich sehe was so verbraten wird, dann kan auch mir langsam schlecht werden.

Jedoch ist meines Wissens nirgends vorgeschrieben wie man mit Energie umzugehen hat.

Wenn man es sich finanziell leisten kann und es für unverzichtbar empfindet !

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also , das is ne schlimme Sache mit dem Stromverbauch ganz ehrlich aber ich lass mein Mediapc aus mehr als nur  Wecker-zweck laufen Irgendwer muss doch auch den Stall für mein Esel bieten. Und wen ich schon ne  Kiste laufen lassenmöcht wegen dem Esel, warum nicht gleich das selbe Gerät als weck-Mediapc mit einem dicke Dolby nutzen?   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

Naja und soo ne Höllenmaschiene is das auch nicht.  :Embarassed: 

Also Cron Job klingt interesant ,  so könnt ich doch auch ausversehen mein Player schliessen und dan Weckt er mich Trotzdem.  :Very Happy:  (Man muss isch schützen vor Dumheiten  xD  )

hm,  hat das den wer schon ? kann mir da wer kein konkretes Beispiel in der config  geben ?  -> ich möcht das ja auch als User und nicht als Root starten.  und wie der Command genau aussehn muss, bzw  Was spielt er mir dan ab ? die letzte playlist? O.o  oder was ?   ein andere lautstärke   als am abend  beim einschlafen ( als bsp) wär praktisch. 

und wie das alles ?

Grüsse

Black

----------

## Finswimmer

crontab -e editiert

crontab -l zeigt an.

Das geht für jeden User separat.

Syntax musst du selbst mal nachschauen.

Du kannst einen ganz normalen Befehl übergeben: amarok & als Beispiel

Lautstärke, Playlist und alles andere wird über Amarok etc eingestellt.

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Ich versuche es gerademit at, aber das funktioniert scheinbar nicht mehr so wie früher.

Damals habe ich 

```
play foo| at 22:30
```

 eingegeben und das file wurde um 22:30 abgespielt. Jetzt wird das Lied direkt bei der Eingabe des Befehls abgespielt. Hat sich am Syntax etwas geändert? Aus dem man-filewurde ich auch nicht schlau.

----------

## Terrere

Cronjob anstossen:

05:45 Uhr, Montag bis Freitag:

```
45 5 * * 1-5 /home/bin/moerderweckscript.sh
```

oder zum testen, alle 2 Minuten:

```
*/2 * * * * /home/bin/moerderweckscript.sh
```

Das moerderweckscript.sh:  :Smile: 

```
#!/bin/sh

amixer -c 0 sset Master 100     # -c 0, evtl. hast mehrere Soundkarten

mplayer /das/weckt/mich/bestimmt.mp3

# puh, end
```

chmod +x moerderweckscript.sh, wird gern vergessen.

Und mit einer if then Abfrage, kannst bestimmt noch testen, ob

25.12.2006 evtl. Montag ist, und das Script besser jetzt abbricht,

mit exit ganz pssst.

 :Smile: 

EXAMPLES, findest manchmal ganz unten in den Manpages, liefern oft

nuetzliche Beispiele, auch in at.

grussLast edited by Terrere on Wed Nov 22, 2006 12:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

Hab es jetzt mit dem vixie-cron versucht. Da tut sich nichts. Das script /home/amp/wecker.sh:

```
#!/bin/sh

dcop amarok player play
```

 Das script funktioniert auch soweit.

Die cron-Zeile:

```
43 23 * * 1-5 /home/amp/wecker.sh
```

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du vixie-cron nach dem Eintrag über crontab -e auch neugestartet?

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Ja, habe ich. Sonst noch irgendwelche Sachen, die ich vergessen haben könnte?

----------

## mrsteven

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Früher hatte ich meinen Radiowecker auf einen Sender mit Volksmusik und Schlager gestellt. Ich finde Volksmusik und Schlager abscheulich. Unerträglich. Es sollte verboten werden. Abartig.
> 
> Der Vorteil, es war unmöglich zu verschlafen. Diese widerwärtige Musik hat mich selbst aus dem tiefsten Alkoholkoma gerissen.

 

Hehe, ich kugle mich gerade auf dem Boden vor Lachen...  :Mr. Green:  Das würde mich auch sofort aus dem Bett verjagen... Nachteil: Der Radiowecker würde das nicht lange überleben...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Terrere

Hi Ampheus

bist du in der Gruppe cron ?

Notfalls:

```
gpasswd -a DEINBENUTERNAME cron
```

aus/einloggen.

(machts noch Spass ?)

gruss

----------

## energyman76b

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   Früher hatte ich meinen Radiowecker auf einen Sender mit Volksmusik und Schlager gestellt. Ich finde Volksmusik und Schlager abscheulich. Unerträglich. Es sollte verboten werden. Abartig.
> 
> Der Vorteil, es war unmöglich zu verschlafen. Diese widerwärtige Musik hat mich selbst aus dem tiefsten Alkoholkoma gerissen. 
> 
> Hehe, ich kugle mich gerade auf dem Boden vor Lachen...  Das würde mich auch sofort aus dem Bett verjagen... Nachteil: Der Radiowecker würde das nicht lange überleben... 

 

der Trick ist, den Radiowecker geschützt (zb am Fußende) aufzustellen, damit auch wirklich gezwungen wird, sich zu bewegen, um die Welt von dem Schund zu befreien.

----------

## musv

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> der Trick ist, den Radiowecker geschützt (zb am Fußende) aufzustellen, damit auch wirklich gezwungen wird, sich zu bewegen, um die Welt von dem Schund zu befreien.

 

Hatte 'n Bekannter auch versucht. Der hatte den Radiowecker unter dem Tisch versteckt, so daß er nicht allzu leicht an das Ding rankommen kommte. 

Folge: Die Musi dröhnte erst minutenlang durch die gesamte WG. Dann stolperte er schlafwandelnd zum Wecker hin und schaffte es doch irgendwie, das Teil mit dem Fuß auszuschalten. 

Es gab übrigens mal von McDoof (auch wenn ich dem Verein sonst nichts abgewinnen kann) einen Radiowecker, den man an die Wand werfen mußte, um ihn auszuschalten. Sowas steigert besonders bei Volksmusik und Schlager gleich wieder die Tageslaune.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hast du vixie-cron nach dem Eintrag über crontab -e auch neugestartet?

 

Wozu sollte man? Die Crontab wird bei jedem Aufruf neu ausgelesen. Du mußt den Daemon dafür nicht neustarten. Wär auch Quatsch. Schließlich kann man auch als Nicht-Root-User eine Crontab installieren. Das wäre ziemlich sinnlos, wenn diese Crontab aus diesem Grund nicht ausgeführt werden könnte.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Wozu sollte man? Die Crontab wird bei jedem Aufruf neu ausgelesen. Du mußt den Daemon dafür nicht neustarten. Wär auch Quatsch. Schließlich kann man auch als Nicht-Root-User eine Crontab installieren. Das wäre ziemlich sinnlos, wenn diese Crontab aus diesem Grund nicht ausgeführt werden könnte.

 

Frag mich nicht, warum...Ich hab es bei mir versucht, crontab installiert, gewartet, und es ging nix.

Crontab installiert, vixie neugestartet, und zwei Minuten später wurde der Cron gestartet.

Ich find es auch nicht gut, aber es war/ist bei mir die einzige Möglichkeit gewesen.

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Das Problem scheint nicht beim cron selber zu liegen. Im home-Verzeichnis liegt die Datei dead.letter.

Inhalt:

```
ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!

ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!

ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!

ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
```

Das heißt also, dass der cron funktioniert, nur das script nicht mit dem cron. Beides funktioniert einzeln.

----------

## Ampheus

Problem gelöst. Ich musste die DISPLAY= Variable setzen. Die Zeile sieht jetzt so aus:

```
50 11 * * 1-5 DISPLAY=':0.0' /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcop amarok player play
```

----------

## mrsteven

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> der Trick ist, den Radiowecker geschützt (zb am Fußende) aufzustellen, damit auch wirklich gezwungen wird, sich zu bewegen, um die Welt von dem Schund zu befreien.

 

Schon, aber dann sollte mir an dem Morgen besser niemand über den Weg laufen...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

